# Seeking Femdom RP (+18)



## Battle Foxxo (Apr 26, 2018)

Hello! Just looking for anyone that can do a dominant female or females in a private RP.
I prefer to RP on discord, my discord is Jerry#6994
i hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Apr 30, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Jun 4, 2018)

bump


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

I would be interested.  However, I'm still new to this.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

And even though my sona is male, I do have a femdom OC that I can use.


----------

